# Demand for skilled work in Australia’s resources industry remains high



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Demand for skilled workers across key occupations and emerging resource markets remains strong in Australia despite a small dip in total mining employment numbers, according to the industry. The latest Labour Force figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics show that as of May 2013 some 261,100 were employed as a result of investment in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Demand for skilled work in Australia's resources industry remains high...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

